

Show HN: We're building an RPG in a 14 day sprint for charity - reitzensteinm
http://www.bigblockgames.com/games/coffeehero/challenge/

======
reitzensteinm
We're blogging the whole thing live, roughly once per hour while we're awake,
and also have a live channel going at:

<http://www.twitch.tv/bigblockgames/>

------
JonLim
Great cause - apologies on being a bit late.

Your concept art looks amazing and would definitely love to give that game a
go and maybe a bit of my support. Other than donations, do you guys need help
with any infrastructure at all? I'm the Product Manager for PostageApp
(<http://postageapp.com>) and any help we can throw your way would be easily
arranged.

------
jsherer
Not sure why, but I first thought you were building this kind of RPG:
<http://bit.ly/quBlcD>

~~~
IChrisI
Long URL for that short URL:
[http://www.google.com/search?cx=w&q=rpg&um=1&ie=...](http://www.google.com/search?cx=w&q=rpg&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1152&bih=890)
(Google image search for rpg)

------
reitzensteinm
More info here:

<http://www.bigblockgames.com/blog/coffeesprint/>

